# Jeff Cable's 7D2 & High ISO Look



## distant.star (Oct 13, 2014)

.
Photographer Jeff Cable tries out the new 7D2...

http://blog.jeffcable.com/2014/10/the-canon-7d-mark-ii-first-reaction-and.html


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 13, 2014)

Great info, thanks for posting.

Now, wait for it...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2014)

This is a case where I'll wait and see what the real ISO capability of a production camera actually is. I'd guess it will be around 1000 - 1100. The tests I've seen so far indicate that the real raw ISO is the same or a hair better then the 70D, but for jpeg output, the dual processors are able to apply better NR, closer to what a home computer can do. That's good news for jpeg users.

I hope all the professional testers are wrong, and its better than the images they took, but they have the most accurate tests.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Oct 22, 2014)

What was Canon thinking using a UHS-I SD slot in an action camera???

I sure hope Canon doesn't make the same mistake when they launch the 5D MKIV!

*Now it was time to put in some memory cards. I put in a 128GB Lexar Professional 1066x CF card into the CF slot, figuring that this new camera would take full advantage of the UDMA7 speed. Many of you know that I was disappointed that Canon did not make the SD slot in the 5D Mark III in the newer UHS-I standard. This means that the 5D Mark III could not write to an SD card any faster than 133x. And that is just not fast enough! So, the burning question in my mind was "Does the 7D Mark II support the most current SD spec (which is now UHS-II)?" And I was bummed to see that the SD slot is only UHS-I, once again showing that Canon is behind in their adoption of the newer standards. What this means is that the SD slot is much faster than the 5D Mark III, but not nearly as fast as it could be. I guess I will stick with CF cards to get the fastest buffer clear in this camera.*


----------



## distant.star (Oct 22, 2014)

.
Cable updates with some "real world" images...


http://blog.jeffcable.com/2014/10/another-real-world-test-of-canon-7d.html


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 22, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Cable updates with some "real world" images...
> 
> 
> http://blog.jeffcable.com/2014/10/another-real-world-test-of-canon-7d.html



Those shots look very usable and workable.


----------



## zim (Oct 22, 2014)

What's with the file sizes, is that normal and I've just never noticed?


----------



## jcable (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey there - Jeff Cable here.

I just wanted to let you all know that I just posted another blog with "real world" examples of using the 7D Mark II at a night football game (this time using ISOs from 5000-16000 and using a 70-200 2.8 lens). You cna find this post at:

http://blog.jeffcable.com/2014/10/another-real-world-test-of-canon-7d.html

I hope you find it helpful.

Jeff


----------



## jcable (Oct 22, 2014)

*A new "Real World" test of the upcoming 7D Mark II by Jeff Cable*

I just wanted to let you all know that I just posted another blog with "real world" examples of using the 7D Mark II at a night football game (this time using ISOs from 5000-16000 and using a 70-200 2.8 lens). You cna find this post at:

http://blog.jeffcable.com/2014/10/another-real-world-test-of-canon-7d.html

I hope you find it helpful.

Jeff


----------



## Eldar (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Jeff, at least that was helpful to me. 

I have the 7DII ordered, as a low weight and better reach alternative to my 1DX, for birds and wildlife eand it seems to me that both AF and high ISO performance are where I was hoping they would be.

There are few miracles around where I live and I don´t expect the 7DII to be one


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 22, 2014)

To my eyes, the performance of 7D Mark ii at ISO1600 is very similar to 5D Mark iii in ISO 3200.
Not bad at all.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: A new "Real World" test of the upcoming 7D Mark II by Jeff Cable*

Thanks for sharing your test with us.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 22, 2014)

Those JPEGs look really good in high ISO.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: A new "Real World" test of the upcoming 7D Mark II by Jeff Cable*

.
Hi Jeff,

Good to see you here. 

Welcome to CR!!


----------



## risc32 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: A new "Real World" test of the upcoming 7D Mark II by Jeff Cable*

cool.

The photos look good to me, but i gotta wonder. not that it has any bearing on what is captured, but at the end of the first paragraph, when he listed his camera settings, do many of you guys do things like that? An auto exp mode, with compensation, then manually jacking the iso around? At night, under lights(that is, bright objects moving around the frame with a black background, in an auto mode?)? 
again, good shots though.

that is also one amazing HS facility.


----------



## RichM (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: A new "Real World" test of the upcoming 7D Mark II by Jeff Cable*



risc32 said:


> cool.
> 
> The photos look good to me, but i gotta wonder. not that it has any bearing on what is captured, but at the end of the first paragraph, when he listed his camera settings, do many of you guys do things like that? An auto exp mode, with compensation, then manually jacking the iso around? At night, under lights(that is, bright objects moving around the frame with a black background, in an auto mode?)?
> again, good shots though.
> ...



I hadn't thought that much about it, but I do sometimes do exactly what he did in this test. Late afternoon games are particularly difficult, as the light diminishes quickly, yet I try to keep the ISO as low as I can get away with and bump it up as needed. If the light isn't changing, then I'm much more likely to set and forget.


----------

